# Pick and choose printing ?



## IKE (Aug 20, 2018)

I was sent several forms / letters through a email attachment (PDF file) that are all in a row on the same page but I only want to print 2 or 3 of them and I've got a funny feeling that if I click print the printer will print everything it sees, meaning all of them......how do I pick and choose and print just the letters that I actually want ?


----------



## Falcon (Aug 20, 2018)

Ike,  I don't know.   Try  highlighting  what you want  and then  RIGHT  click  and see if that tells you anything.


----------



## IKE (Aug 20, 2018)

If it makes any difference I now have the attachment saved on my computer as a PDF file.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2018)

I am not the smartest when it comes to computers but my guess would be to get the ones you don't want out of there [highlight and hit delete] then you are just left with the ones you do want and then the printer will see only them. Try it first and see if it works that way.

I am stumped with the last post. Sorry!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2018)

Ike, even if they're all on the same page, do you see page numbers there, like page 1, 2, 3, etc?  If so, when you click on Print, there's usually an option to print a particular page.  Or, you might be able to highlight the one you want and choose Print Selection.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 20, 2018)

IKE said:


> If it makes any difference I now have the attachment saved on my computer as a PDF file.



Well if you open the PDF file and click on the Printer icon to print the attachment you can specify the pages you want when the print preview comes up.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 20, 2018)

You should be able to go into your printer settings and select page numbers you want separated by coma after each number.


----------



## kburra (Aug 20, 2018)

Yep when click print, your Printer software will open and in the window that says SELECTION just choose the page numbers you want printed...IE 1-3 or 4-5 for example..good luck.


----------



## Mike (Aug 21, 2018)

When printing PDF you get the choice of which pages
you want to print:

Pages 1, 3, 4 etc., put a comma between each page number.

Mike.


----------



## IKE (Aug 21, 2018)

Not knowing diddly squat I was wrongly assuming that the printer would only print the page that I had scrolled down to and that I had in front of me on the monitor.....Duh !

As suggested by several that replied, I counted down to the four pages that I wanted (of the ten) and pecked in the page sequence number, hit 'print' and only the pages that I ask for actually printed.

A big thank you for all your help......given enough time you folks are going to make a computer wiz / guru out of me yet.


----------



## kburra (Aug 21, 2018)

Easy peasy..YES!!


----------



## Mike (Aug 22, 2018)

On my Epson Printer Ike, if I want to
print the page on the screen, I have
to select "Print Current Page".

Mike.


----------

